# Bug burger alternative



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a very small coloney of roaches. I've fed them veg and oats, dry cereal etc. 
also using bug gel for water.

Several weeks back I thought I would try the repashy bug burger. Well all I can say is they love it. They eat so much of this I can't keep up. I've also noticed they seem to be getting bigger quicker.
The down side to this bug burger is the price. I think I paid about £9 for a small tub. 

Is they a cheaper alternative that I can use that the roaches will like just as much? Also where can I buy the alternative?

Cheers


----------



## Spideypidey (Jan 23, 2014)

Personally, I would not be inclined to criticise the makers of bug burger, Repashy, because I know from experience that they supply best quality products with guaranteed nutrition and if we want best quality we should be prepared to pay for it.

But it's a successful food with bugs especially Crickets because it's gel or jelly whichever we want to call it. So probably an acceptable alternative which is jelly with nutrients would be Beaphar Cricket water, Beaphar Cricket Food - both of these look like gel water crystals - or the 16g beetle jellies. rickslivefood.co.uk has the beetle jellies and the single and double pot holders. Personally I go for the beetle jellies because the Beaphar is a bit expensive.

Or you could make your own with Agar Agar - a vegetarian alternative to gelatin available from health food shops.


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Donna w said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a very small coloney of roaches. I've fed them veg and oats, dry cereal etc.
> also using bug gel for water.
> ...


Hi Donna W

If you are using loads of bug burger, I agree it can get pricey. The 3oz jars are really designed for hobbyists that have a few tubs or a small colony of feeder insects on the go. 
For larger users, there are more economical sizes from 6oz (170g) up to 64oz (1.8kg). The 1.8kg bags makes up an enormous amount of bug food. We will have more in stock later this month and can supply this size from our website for £39.99 with free delivery.

Thanks
Nick

Repashy Super Foods : Crested Gecko Diet | Multivitamins & Calcium for reptiles


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

Lilly Exotics said:


> Hi Donna W
> 
> If you are using loads of bug burger, I agree it can get pricey. The 3oz jars are really designed for hobbyists that have a few tubs or a small colony of feeder insects on the go.
> For larger users, there are more economical sizes from 6oz (170g) up to 64oz (1.8kg). The 1.8kg bags makes up an enormous amount of bug food. We will have more in stock later this month and can supply this size from our website for £39.99 with free delivery.
> ...



That's great. I'll have a look on your website. Thanks


----------

